# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Feedback or suggestions - Indexed persisted computed columns

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 12 and Part 13 of the SqlCredit series.]

What feedback do you have regarding persisted computed columns, indexing PCCs, or anything else related to these articles?

Why do you think the PCC by itself was so much slower? I have an idea and will be testing it as I prepare for the next article.

Do you have any feedback on the datatype list?

----------


## rgarrison

Part 13 was published this morning.

This article looks more at performance possibilities in indexed persisted computed columns and also investigates the datatypes assigned by SQL Server to persisted computed columns.

----------

